
Show HN: IMDB and RT ratings on Netflix - josh_blum
http://netflix.burtonthird.com
======
mdxn
There are dozens of Greasemonkey scripts on userscripts.org dating back to
2005 that do exactly this and more (On Chrome, you can use the Tampermonkey
extension; On Firefox, it's just called Greasemonkey). No to belittle your
work or anything, but why is this interesting or newsworthy?

Also, I suspect that some of the comments here are either fake or staged.
However, I'll give them the benefit of the doubt. If my skepticism and
critique here are based on misunderstandings, I apologize.

~~~
zaidf
_There are dozens of Greasemonkey scripts on userscripts.org dating back to
2005 that do exactly this and more_

You answered your own question: this is kind of different because it is not a
greasemonkey script and thus targeted at a different audience.

------
joenathan
Any reason the add-on for Firefox is 4.2 MB? It would by and far be the
largest extension I've encountered.

edit: looks like there is a v0.1.2 coming which is much smaller 404.3 KB
[https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/addon/netflix-
rate/...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/addon/netflix-
rate/versions/)

~~~
josh_blum
I had some screenshots within the repo for convenience but removed them in
v0.1.2 I'm still waiting for the Add-On store to review this version which is
why it's not the one displayed currently.

------
kuldeep_kap
Perfect timing! I was thinking of spending a weekend myself for an extension
like this. You saved me a much pain, Thanks!

It would be great if you can add the IMDb rating at bottom right corner of the
title image, instead of me having to hover on title to see. It kind of gets
annoying to check each and every title for ratings.

~~~
josh_blum
Good idea, I can put that in the next update. I usually hover to see more info
first that's why I put in the ratings there. Thanks!

~~~
kuldeep_kap
Thanks! Looking forward to the update!

------
k-mcgrady
Great idea but the reviews in the chrome store indicate that it sometimes
shows the incorrect ratings. If it works well I'd use it but I'd rather have
no extra ratings if I can't trust them.

~~~
josh_blum
A lot of the reviews are with older versions of the extension, I have tried to
iron out any of these bugs. If you find anything you can send feedback to
netflix-rate-feedback@mit.edu

~~~
fision-e
Wow, I guess I'm somewhat surprised that MIT is willing to let users create
e-mail addresses for non-academic purposes.

~~~
selter01
MIT allows us to create email lists.

------
sw93
Great that you included firefox too. I can't watch netflix on linux, so it
helps to have the firefox option for wine.

------
rickyc091
Awesome extension. Anyone know if there's an extension that links you to the
Netflix page for DVD only shows/movies?

------
mansigandhi
That's a cool plug in - I generally don't trust the Netflix ratings as much as
the other two.

------
baddox
I'm curious how sophisticated the cross-site movie-matching is and how well it
works.

~~~
josh_blum
Its far from perfect. For the hover overlays I search first by title and then
once the hover appears I search again with the year and title (Netflix doesn't
give the year until the hover appears). This increases the accuracy but there
are still problems, for example Netflix uses "The Office (U.S.)" which does
not match IMDB's title.

------
lubujackson
Awesome idea, insta-installed.

------
Goranek
Nice idea

------
edwardunknown
Hells yeah, Metacritic would be nice too

